# Anyone had this kind of scans?



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Looks pretty accurate tu figure out what the hell is wrong with us

http://www.ajronline.org/doi/pdf/10.2214/AJR.07.2920?download=true


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2017)

Pokeeeer, what´s going on?

Of those i only did the 360° Endoanal Sonography (not the 3D), normal results but the doctor that did it said that couldn´t put all the probe because of too many feces down there so i´m suspicious that he didn´t do it correctly.

The other ones looks great, but i didn´t found any place in my country or in Chile that do them. before your exercises i was considering travelling to Europe to do them.

Talking about exercises.... Pokeeeeerr, what´s going on?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm seriously considering some surgery for this fissure and emorroids as I can't stand them anymore. It hurts pretty bad if I walk for too long. I'm gonna do the excercises right now as I haven't in the past theee days.
In the good side, I think I have a girlfriend


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2017)

Congrats about your girlfriend, a partner can do wonders to our life, i´m happy for you.

Let´s get back to our anuses, if the hems and fissure are giving you so much problem maybe you don´t have another choice, damn, surgery for fissure is not nice, you better try everything before that.

I really like the study you linked, specially figures 5 and 6, i bet that if those studies are performed on Pete and me the upper part of the internal sphincter would be totally different to that, probably the other muscles too.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Really advising against surgery on fissures. From my knowledge, they make a cut in your sphincter, solving one problem in exchange for another. It's like them removing part of the spinal cord because your back hurts.


----------

